# InFocus SP8602 vs Vivitek H5080 vs BenQ W6000



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Trying to figure out the next projector I want to upgrade to.

After discussing and research across forums...I seem to be down to these three.

InFocus SP8602
Vivitek H5080
BenQ W6000

My room is multifunction-utilized for movies but when we are entertaining-hd sports. Lights will usually be on in the rear of the room but not past the lens of the projector.











I want something that looks GREAT for movies, but needs to be able to not be washed out that easily by light in the rear of the room. I prefer the DLP image to others, LCOS second, LCD last. My current Optoma HD72 is nice when the room is pitch dark, but otherwise is okay. 

Others to maybe consider?

Sony VWPRO1
Epson 8700UB
Panasonic 4000

Room I'm working with....










Projecting onto a 118" Carada Criterion BW. Projector can be mounted anywhere from 12.5-15.5 ft (or behind soffit if needed). Current projector is mounted a few inches above top of screen height-wise.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

HuskerOmaha said:


> InFocus SP8602
> Vivitek H5080
> BenQ W6000


I think that you've gotten it down to three very good projectors. I've read what Art had to say about both the W6000 and the H5080 and I'd have a tough time choosing between the two of those. Normally I'd say 'get the BenQ' because I'm using the previous years model. But I think you really need to list out the pros/cons for each that Art has listed and see which of the three would benefit you the most.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

HuskerOmaha said:


> Trying to figure out the next projector I want to upgrade to.
> 
> After discussing and research across forums...I seem to be down to these three.
> 
> ...


You will need to make changes to your room decor and get a different screen in order to get what you're after in image performance. Changing the screen material may require re-thinking the projector selection.

The room: 

Your ceiling in front of the screen is a light reflector. It should be flat black to avoid diluting the image on the screen, by reflecting both any light in the room and the light coming off of the screen itself. While you're at it, you could just cover that portion of the ceiling with fabric acoustic absorbers.

The ceiling on the soffit should also be black.

Those big white doors are also reflectors.

A covering should be placed over that equipment rack next to the screen to block the illumination from LEDs and fluorescent displays. Don't forget to allow for ample ventilation in the process.

It appears the only light sources are ceiling canisters. That's good, but may be improved with lining the cans with black and using black grilles that are available to limit radial light spread.

The screen:

Your screen is a white base, 1.4 gain material. If you want an image that looks "GREAT" for movies, but reasonable in ambient light, you'll need a gray base screen material, with or without gain. That may require more lumen output from the projector. Be careful which material you select. Several solutions today introduce their own problems (which they may or may not tell you about) in an effort to overcome ambient light. None of them help much at all with light originating from directly opposite the screen. The makers of the Black Diamond claim that it can discriminate between the light from the projector and room light coming from the same direction......and I have some hope and change I'll sell you.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Alan Brown said:


> You will need to make changes to your room decor and get a different screen in order to get what you're after in image performance. Changing the screen material may require re-thinking the projector selection.
> 
> The room:
> 
> ...


Alan and others,

Thanks for the input.

Things with this room:

The white ceiling was mandatory per the wife, but I may be able to paint just the area in front of the soffit that you mentioned. I could then also get the azlak black can inserts or similar....for now though I'm trying to get the best I can from the setup I have.

I am planning on installing a 1-2" OC703 panel for the center/heights on the ceiling that will be the same as the ones on the screen wall. I could actually stretch a large one, running from wall to wall and ceiling to soffit. This would cover the majority of the space, be held up by a few removable ceiling bolts to the panel frame, and also look and function well for both light and acoustic absorption. 
Then I wouldn't have to paint the ceiling at this time....Thoughts?

I am not considering changing my screen at this time.....or the doors of course. I guess I know my room has problems, but as a multi function room that is expected...and my wife loves the color scheme so that won't be changed anytime soon.

You would recommend lining all the can lights in the room (even in the rear, the only ones that MIGHT be left on during sporting events) with the black trim/inserts?

Equipment rack will have a smoked glass door (eventually) and is open to a large HVAC/storage closet that is vented.

Thanks for your input!

mechman-Going to track down Arts thread and see what his thoughts were-thanks for the tip...


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

HuskerOmaha said:


> Alan and others,
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> ...


Tell your wife that the black acoustic panels covering the ceiling are mandatory as per the husband......and the ceiling is still painted white both there and in the rest of the entire house.

Most of the women I know seem to have a knack for changing their minds frequently and unexpectedly.

Lining the cans wouldn't be necessary unless there is a reflection issue, or grilles are implemented instead.

A glass door will act like a strobe light every time the screen changes from a dark scene to a light one. It will be just like a mirror from some viewing angles in the room.

You can't have certain performance goals without implementing the required design elements. Interior decorating compromises are inevitable if you want good pictures and sound, or good pictures and sound will be compromised. Front projection theater rooms are not "business as usual" for decorators. How about using retractable black roller shades over one or more of the white doors when you're watching movies?


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Alan Brown said:


> Tell your wife that the *black acoustic panels covering the ceiling* are mandatory as per the husband......and the ceiling is still painted white both there and in the rest of the entire house.
> 
> Most of the women I know seem to have a *knack for changing their minds frequently* and unexpectedly.
> 
> ...


I didn't think about the glass door in that respects, I was trying to think about keeping the light from the electronics in. Woops. Good point. I will probably just extend my velvet curtains to the screen wall then. Problem solved I assume.

I will probably be doing a large panel on the ceiling as well as the face of that soffit-effectively covering most of the ceiling other than where those can lights are. 

I might take you up on the black roller shade idea over the one white door in the viewing area. That seems like an easy application. The back two are over 20+ feet from the screen.

I'm throwing the Vivitek projector out.
*
Anyone compared the BenQ 6000 and the Infocus 6802?*

Ninja Edit: I'm surprised you aren't telling me to paint that white trim board as well.


----------

